# Carmel Apple Cybrag (Cyser/Braggot)



## jmac (Mar 12, 2017)

*Carmel Apple Cyser Braggot*. 

I am truly excited about this project. It originally caught my eye in an old post by summersoltice from back in early 2010. It's been circling my brain-drain--and today, I flushed it. Being no small part cyser, it is should be ready just in time for the holidays. Here is my adaptation:

5 Gallons apple juice (100%, no preservatives)
2 lbs DME
3 lbs Crystal malt 60L
12 lbs wild flower honey or other to vary flavor. 
Yeast Nutes & Energizer 
1 pkg - Lalvin K1v1116 

Additional Ingredients 
2 vanilla beans + 1 cinnamon stk
1 lbs buckwheat honey

Original Gravity: 1130
Final Gravity: 1010--1005? TBD

In a larger stock pot... 
-Steep grains @ 150 deg in 2 gallons of apple juice for 45 minutes and remove from heat. 
-Rinse grain sack with 1/2 gallon apple juice through colander/strainer and let it drain for 15min. 
-Stir /dissolve DME (add a little at a time and use a med-large whisk to keep from climbing) 
-Combine with 2 more gallon apple juice in 6gal primary fermenting bucket. (reserve 1/2 gallon) 
-Take Gravity reading and adjust with last 1/2 gal apple juice to desired SG. 
-Aerate, aerate, then aerate some more. 
-Add yeast nutes & energizer per direction and aerate some more. 
-Pull out 1/2 cup of and dilute for a Yeast Starter. Wait till active strong. Pitch yeast and give a little stir. Lid it and air lock. 

Aerate daily for 5-7 days down to down to 1070 then add a battery of nutes & energizer, to your must and give it a final aeration.

Repeat nutes & energizer again at 1030. 

At about 1010 or so. Rack onto vanilla beans in secondary carboy for a month. 

After a month, Rack again onto campden and potassium sorbate to stabilize. Let it sit for a week then back sweeten to taste with remaining 1 lbs of buckwheat honey. 

-Clarify, rack I to bulk age for six months.

From what I understand, it's med-sweet and tastes of caramel apples with a high ABV. Perfect for a grand holiday finish!


----------

